# USA - CA - Orange County (north) looking for group



## bolorhaig (Jul 6, 2008)

howdy all

about me:
40, male, educated, stay-at-home dad, loves d&d, likes RP, likes combat, dislikes drama.  
been playing d&d more or less continuously since 1st ed. haven't played 4th ed but am willing to try it.
i will RP in a group that RPs; i can crunch numbers in a group that likes to do so. 
i have my own campaign that i'm running, and i'd prefer to enter any new group strictly as a player.
i prefer a group w/a strong GM who isn't afraid to make decisions that not everyone may like.
i'm looking for something not too far from me, every other weekend either fri night, sat, or sun.

u can email me at fokwolf@gmail.com

Bolorhaig


----------



## bolorhaig (Jul 7, 2008)

*group found plz disregard post*

thnx for ur time


----------

